# BitTorrent client



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

uTorrent is not what it was anymore. They've added bloatware, advertisements and other crap to it.

uTorrent 2.2.1 however is still usable and great but I want to make the switch.

So, which client do you guys use?


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2014)

I whole heartedly agree to you m8. uTorrent is now cr$p ware.  It hangs and freezes on me so often. I wanted to use a previous version but because of known vulnerabilities in the client few of the private trackers have ban them. So dont got a choice.

I would love to hear upcoming alternatives to uTorrent. I gave Azureus / Vuze a try but thats a heavy client too.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 24, 2014)

i still use utorrent on my pc. one can turn off the ads from the utorrent interface from its advanced settings.
deluge is my next favourite, although i have used it very briefly on the pc. other than utorrent, i use deluge, transmission, rtorrent+rutorrent on my router and NAS.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

Thor said:


> I whole heartedly agree to you m8. uTorrent is now cr$p ware.  It hangs and freezes on me so often. I wanted to use a previous version but because of known vulnerabilities in the client few of the private trackers have ban them. So dont got a choice.
> 
> I would love to hear upcoming alternatives to uTorrent. I gave Azureus / Vuze a try but thats a heavy client too.


Give Deluge a try. I've just installed it for Windows and I'm liking it. This is my default client in Linux.

**download.deluge-torrent.org/windows/?C=M;O=D*


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 24, 2014)

Is it safe to use torrent in Ubuntu ? I use gufw.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

meetdilip said:


> Is it safe to use torrent in Ubuntu ? I use gufw.


I prefer Deluge in Ubuntu.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, I am still using uTorrent. It started to give some problems lately. Like advertisements which I couldn't turn off, but it's fine now.
I am on version [strike]4.3.2[/strike] 3.4.2.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 24, 2014)

ico said:


> I prefer Deluge in Ubuntu.



Just wondering whether it is safe in Ubuntu. I am comfortable by the notion that Comodo is guarding W7.


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2014)

Sometimes, the Start torrent/Stop torrent buttons on uTorrent, just not working. I've to right click on the particular torrent, to stop/start.
I preferred Tixati, but to add trackers to a torrent you've to go a long way against the double-click-on-the-torrent-to-add-trackers-in-uTorrent.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 25, 2014)

i miss the 'pause' button in utorrent; although we can still pause the DLs and ULs using right-click, but pressing the button straightaway was more convenient. idk why the devs removed it. had seen some discussion about it on utorrent forums, but dont remember seeing any reply from any dev/admin there as to the reason behind the move; only posts like 'use right-click & live with it!' 

anyway, this thread and my earlier post reminded me and rekindled my interest in deluge. will install that as well on my downloading-laptop!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2014)

i too use utorrent older version & as for security risk you are far more likely to face these risks through your browser's flash & java script features or documents like pdf & ms office files.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, I am still using uTorrent. It started to give some problems lately. Like advertisements which I couldn't turn off, but it's fine now.
> I am on version 4.3.2.


You mean version 3.4.2?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> You mean version 3.4.2?



Oh yea. Lol. Edited old post.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2014)

qbittorrent ftw!


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2014)

A joke about what uTorrent version 4 will like..  Found it in their forum. 

*i.imgur.com/bbg7Rie.png


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2014)

meetdilip said:


> Just wondering whether it is safe in Ubuntu. I am comfortable by the notion that Comodo is guarding W7.


You seriously don't need firewalls and other **** in Ubuntu/Linux.


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol  [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]
I think they got it right. Haha. I am trying out deluge. Liking it so far.


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2014)

I use uTorrent 3.3.1. Currently have 1859 torrents and am seeding a lot of them, so switching is not an option.

BTW, It's quite easy to remove ads.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2014)

RBX said:


> I use uTorrent 3.3.1. Currently have 1859 torrents and am seeding a lot of them, so switching is not an option.
> 
> BTW, It's quite easy to remove ads.


1859 torrents? How's that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you mainly use torrents & never reset your stats & setting then over time no. of torrents will accumulate.e.g.if you download ~50 torrents in a month then after 3 years it will become ~1800 torrents.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tixati is what I use these days.


----------



## RBX (Dec 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> 1859 torrents? How's that?





whitestar_999 said:


> If you mainly use torrents & never reset your stats & setting then over time no. of torrents will accumulate.e.g.if you download ~50 torrents in a month then after 3 years it will become ~1800 torrents.



Half of these are manga torrents, and I'm currently seeding most of the manga I've downloaded since 2011 (I'm the only seeder on many of them).

My desktop's current torrent client is BitTorrent 7.8.2, and it works pretty well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2014)

so you have read ~900 manga,that's quite a lot.how did you even managed it?


----------



## RBX (Dec 27, 2014)

It's a bit hard to explain, these aren't your regular manga  and many of these are oneshots.

I haven't read all of them, just keep downloading them. Moreover, the count is much more than 900 - earlier I used to use direct download, but it wasn't very manageable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2014)

I get it  I was wondering how could someone read 900 regular manga even in 3 years with lots of free time.btw do you use private or public tracker for these & bittorrent inc bought utorrent back in 2006 so underlying functionality for both is very similar.


----------



## RBX (Dec 27, 2014)

I use private trackers - BakaBT, and one other (where most of my traffic goes). I also seed a lot from my desktop - which is used for storing anime.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2015)

So today I updated to the latest version of uTorrent. Shell shocked to the core from the UI. 
Giving Deluge a try now.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 10, 2015)

actually it is easy to remove the ads in utorrent follow these steps How to Remove Sponsored Ads from uTorrent: 9 Steps

it worked for me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 10, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> actually it is easy to remove the ads in utorrent follow these steps How to Remove Sponsored Ads from uTorrent: 9 Steps
> 
> it worked for me.



Why put in effort to remove ads. Use deluge or tixati


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Why put in effort to remove ads. Use deluge or tixati



It takes less then 2 mins to remove them. After removing once you don't have to remove again, ever(even when you upgrade to the newest version).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It takes less then 2 mins to remove them. After removing once you don't have to remove again, ever(even when you upgrade to the newest version).



That is true but I can't seem to trust utorrent anymore


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2015)

when it comes to torrent one can't trust anything.because of its very nature no matter what client/encryption setting is used it is always possible to track someone with some serious efforts.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 11, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> when it comes to torrent one can't trust anything.because of its very nature no matter what client/encryption setting is used it is always possible to track someone with some serious efforts.



well said  
But huge number of ads makes me feel like an adware/spyware is coming soon with one of it's updates


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 11, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> actually it is easy to remove the ads in utorrent follow these steps How to Remove Sponsored Ads from uTorrent: 9 Steps
> 
> it worked for me.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2015)

Height of Piracy:
Downloading uTorrent Plus via uTorrent.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It takes less then 2 mins to remove them. After removing once you don't have to remove again, ever(even when you upgrade to the newest version).



That is so true. Removing ads from utorrent took 2 min. And now I can again use it as default torrent application.
Deluge felt a bit heavy. (Is it made in Java?). But uTorrent is amazingly responsive. Both use almost same memory tho.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 11, 2015)

i still use the older version of utorrent


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=128200]bibinjohn[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Height of Piracy:
> Downloading uTorrent Plus via uTorrent.


----------



## josin (Jan 13, 2015)

if you are using deluge client there is a way to get some more protection ( well you know nothing is 100%).

Go to EDIT>PREFERENCE>BLOCKLIST and in URL column add this  address            *john.bitsurge.net/public/biglist.p2p.gz

tick the option " import blocklist on startup" and force download the list.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2015)

Any good alternative for OSX users ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Any good alternative for OSX users ?



Deluge: Deluge BitTorrent Client

Transmission: Transmission


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 16, 2015)

qBittorrent


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

BitRocket | SourceForge.net

or if you want to pay / manage to get paid version  - this is the best IMO
Xtorrent P2P (for Mac OS X)


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 17, 2015)

I use QBittorrent, it is open-source, works well and has all the features of Utorrent. I used to love uTorrent but it is almost a malware now. I know people who swear by Deluge too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

Quite a few people seem to be unaware about the Miner that is present in uTorrent. Told a few friends the other day and they were like "wut". They have moved to Deluge or Transmission now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm liking Tixati. What is everyone's opinion about it?


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2015)

Using QBittorrent after uninstalling utorrent.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 19, 2015)

Deluge and qbittorrent in Ubuntu. Flud on android. Transmission on router.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> I use QBittorrent, it is open-source, works well and *has all the features of Utorrent.* I used to love uTorrent but it is almost a malware now. I know people who swear by Deluge too.


Except uTorrent's brilliant scheduler.

Deluge has scheduler, but the Force Start option doesn't override the scheduler.

These are the two critical things I find all BitTorrent clients lacking.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2015)

Whatever I use I always come back to uTorrent.


----------



## snap (Mar 22, 2015)

*www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2y4lar/popular_torrenting_software_µtorrent_has_included/


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Whatever I use I always come back to uTorrent.


true.

Pimp my uTorrent : An angular.js application that removes the ads in uTorrent with a single click <--- this can get rid of the advertisements.

And then I even disable the sidebar.


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 25, 2015)

Why not use the 2.2.1 version then? Nothing significant has been added since then right?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2015)

I use qBitTorrent. It is everything uTorrent is not as well as all that it is.

It is light, simple like uTorrent and not bloated and riddled with ads like it either.

Not to mention FOSS.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=49633]geek_rocker[/MENTION]: Opeth fan?


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I use qBitTorrent. It is everything uTorrent is not as well as all that it is.
> 
> It is light, simple like uTorrent and not bloated and riddled with ads like it either.
> 
> ...



Yep. Nice to meet a music fan of similar persuasion here lol. \m/


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> Yep. Nice to meet a music fan of similar persuasion here lol. \m/



We have a metal thread here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/75091-all-metalheads-here.html?highlight=metalheads

Feel free to introduce yourself.

You can also add me on last.fm: Des27â€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm

BTW, I have all Opeth albums except Orchid and Pale Communion.


----------



## pgmadhav (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been using Bitcomet and content with it so far


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2015)

I still use utorrent and I agree that ads have made this client a bloatware
but there is a hack to disable the ads.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I still use utorrent and I agree that ads have made this client a bloatware
> but there is a hack to disable the ads.



This too: Popular torrent client can steal your CPU cycles to mine bitcoins


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Been using Deluge for quite some time now because of the Bitcoin mining. I didn't had too much problems with Ads but bitcoin mining is unacceptable.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

why I can't see even a single add in my utorrent. Version is 3.4.2 [ 32126 ] ? As far as I can remember I've not done any tweaking with it


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I use qBitTorrent. It is everything uTorrent is not as well as all that it is.
> 
> It is light, simple like uTorrent and not bloated and riddled with ads like it either.
> 
> ...



hmmm. Having heard of qtorrent before I feel a bit silly after installing it for not having installed it sooner.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> why I can't see even a single add in my utorrent. Version is 3.4.2 [ 32126 ] ? As far as I can remember I've not done any tweaking with it



Dunno but still I'll suggest to switch to something else coz of that Bitcoin mining.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to Azureus before. I'm currently using bittorrent.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2015)

Using deluge... less memory, plugins support, simple UI..


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Dunno but still I'll suggest to switch to something else coz of that Bitcoin mining.



Thanks for pointing out. Only concern is 700+ pending torrent lists I've  Hope I can back those up and add them into new torrent client.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Thanks for pointing out. Only concern is 700+ pending torrent lists I've  Hope I can back those up and add them into new torrent client.



Yeah I also had to do that...painful but necessary.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

I made a switch from Bit to utorrent just recently. Pretty good


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I made a switch from Bit to utorrent just recently. Pretty good



All of us are leaving utorrent and switching to tixati/deluge/qBittorrent


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 26, 2015)

Tried them all. Nothing beats bitcomet. Had been using it for the last 5-6yrs. Now using it with windows 8 64bit. It's free extremely Stable, Light, fast and efficient, downloads to**ent even with lower seeds. No ads bug. One tab is used for there own promotion. You can simply ignore it by switching to another tab. They have multi window kind of tabbed interface. 

The only catch here is that you would need to make an account which is absolutely free. If you want to utilize the additional speed(yes they accelerate your downloads). You would need to sign in once with the account you created. It remains signed in after that until you manually logout(no need for that). As you download your score keeps on increasing and the score determines how much additional acceleration you would get from there own servers. 
My score have increased so much that now My network is fully utilized even when the seeds are extremely low. Try it. It just keeps on improving.

If you need, I can share my account details on PM. The more people download the better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2015)

& that is exactly why many private torrent trackers have blacklisted bitcomet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> All of us are leaving utorrent and switching to tixati/deluge/qBittorrent



Have you tried Tixati ??
I am currently using Deluge but wanna  explore my options.


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

I'll check out that Tixati.


----------



## sling-shot (May 1, 2015)

AFAIK there is one advantage to uTorrent which I have not yet found in any other client - I can allot a major portion of RAM for disk caching thus reducing disk access.

As I run torrents only when not using the system I have set 1 GB as cache. I have set to cache all reads, write only completed pieces and never delete cache unless full.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> & that is exactly why many private torrent trackers have blacklisted bitcomet.



I have never had any problems in downloading any to**ent in the past 6 yrs. Would you kindly mention which to**ent or site are you talking about?

As far as I know, everything works with bitcomet. Don't know from where have you got that info!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Have you tried Tixati ??
> I am currently using Deluge but wanna  explore my options.




I am currently using tixati. Works great for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2015)

i use 1-2 pvt trackers that blacklist bitcomet stating that it promotes hit & run downloading,don't know about other such trackers but it seems bitcomet has many controversies over the years.
BitComet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I am currently using tixati. Works great for me.



Thanks. Will try it then....Is it similar to Utorrent in interface. Was using that for so long that now I am very used to that interface.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i use 1-2 pvt trackers that blacklist bitcomet stating that it promotes hit & run downloading,don't know about other such trackers but it seems bitcomet has many controversies over the years.
> BitComet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Seems to be one of a kind case. I can Confirm that it's not something to worry about.  Also, for the end user it only.means additional speed. So, if you are really paranoid about something like that. Then surely use something else. But, the advantages far outweighs these 1 or 2 isolated trackers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

BitTorrent/uTorrent - Best torrent client ever...


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

I use uTorrent, the ads are negligible, the lightweight option with great download speeds make up for those.


----------



## snap (May 2, 2015)

+ it comes with a free cryptocoin miner ^^


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] uTorrent was mired in controversy for that. 
The uTorrent Mining Scandal: Charity, Or Cash Grab?

I switched over to Deluge. No ads bullshit and suits by preference.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

I'll give Deluge a try now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 2, 2015)

+1 to deluge.. plugins support is good and light weight..


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I am currently using tixati. Works great for me.



It gave me the infamous Existing File with Incorrect size error. Searched a bit and found out that devs haven't rectified it. Uninstalled immediately. If they happen to rectify this then I might give it a try again.

Deluge is quite good but TBH plugin support sometimes work and sometimes doesn't. Still vanilla does the job for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2015)

latest is not always best or necessary(e.g.nero 7 vs latest nero 16,i still use nero 7 on win 7 system).utorrent older versions 2.2.1 works fine without any issues.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> latest is not always best or necessary(e.g.nero 7 vs latest nero 16,i still use nero 7 on win 7 system).utorrent older versions 2.2.1 works fine without any issues.



+1 to this. I am using the same 2.2.1 version despite 3.4.1 being the latest (and bloated with ads).


----------



## aswin1 (May 31, 2015)

I am usinng qBittorrent and it works fine. No ads.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2015)

Bumping the old thread.

Actually, I tried a lot to switch from uTorrent but maybe others are not just competent enough.

I gave a shot to deluge (win 7) and Transmission (Ubuntu), but the only concerning problem I face is that when I add any particular torrent, both deluge and Transmission take forever to start download. Transmission takes so much time in downloading metadata. Sometimes, it takes up to 10 minutes for both, especially in case of transmission. uTorrent starts the download within 10 secs.

Have any of you guys faced this ?


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] uTorrent was mired in controversy for that.
> The uTorrent Mining Scandal: Charity, Or Cash Grab?
> 
> I switched over to Deluge. No ads bullshit and suits by preference.


Only if Deluge had an option of "Force Start" to override the Scheduler plugin.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2015)

Been using Deluge for a while now. And I didn't notice the delay in starting of torrents. But there are other annoyances with that. And it has to do with its inability to save states.

Like for ex, it doesn't save the last selected path. And the list of files which the torrent shows, I have to sort it and expand the list each time I open Deluge from the taskbar.

Also Deluge just doesn't feel good enough. There are other little annoyances too. I think I might switch back to uTorrent.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Bumping the old thread.
> 
> Actually, I tried a lot to switch from uTorrent but maybe others are not just competent enough.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that Transmission takes time in downloading metadata. but my downloads gets completed in < 10 mins


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I have noticed that Transmission takes time in downloading metadata. but my downloads gets completed in < 10 mins



Me jelly 

I really miss my last connection which had local peering. 4MB/s, oh my God!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2015)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],using beam/act? 

  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],


> Like for *ex*,it doesn't save the last selected path


use e.g. to avoid misunderstanding 

P.S.still using utorrent 2.0.x version & even found out a trick to manually edit status from "missing" back to "finished" for torrents for which files have been removed from original download location.will try it in future just for fun.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],using beam/act?


Yep...


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2015)

No love for qBittorrent?


----------

